# Starke Meeresstationärrolle



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

Moin|wavey: an alle Interessierten!


Ich möchte mir eine starke und gute Stationärrolle für das schwere Fischen mit großen Ködergewichten (bis 400g) zulegen.

Eigentlich hatte ich vor, mir dafür die jetzt neu rauskommende Twinpower in 5000er bzw. 6000er Größe zu kaufen.
Doch was mich abschreckt, ist das Getriebe aus Zink!
Möchte nicht nur einen Urlaub Spass an der Rolle haben, sondern nach Möglichkeit sehr lange...

In der aktuellen Kutter&Küste ist ja ne kleine Beschreibung über ein paar starke Rollen drinn.

Welche von denen würdet ihr euch zulegen?

Ja, ich weiss, ganz schön hochpreisig die Sache, aber das ist mir erst mal zweitrangig. 
Ich will was Anständiges, das zum Einen lange hält, ohne das ich ständig schmieren und pflegen muss, zum Anderen den Kampf mit großen Köhlern, Dorschen und Heilbutten aufnehmen kann.
Deshalb bin ich auch gerne bereit, bissel mehr auszugeben!

*Engere Auswahl:*

*Daiwa Saltiga 4500
Grauvell (weiss leider nicht mehr, wie die weiter heisst...)
Quantum Cabo
Penn Slammer 560
Shimano Stella 5000 od. 6000 oder sogar 8000
Accurate SR20*

Ich werde die Rolle auf eine 30lbs Rute schnallen und mit der Kombi dann auf die Dicken in Norge oder am geben Riff fischen.
Aber auch in Kombination mit meiner Sportex zum Wallerblinkern einsetzen!


Vielleicht fischt ja der Eine oder Andere eine der oben genannten Rollen und kann mir weiterhelfen...

Momentan tendiere ich am stärksten zur Accurate!:q

Doch wenn die Cabo oder die Grauvell gleichwertig sind, dann wär das ja mehr als eine Alternative!!!


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Ich würde auch nochmal die neue Stella 8000/10.000 mit in die Auswahl nehmen - da hast Du mehr Schnurreserven, falls wirklich mal der große Butt einsteigen sollte - ich selbst habe eine "alte" 10.000er Stella mit 16.000er E-Spule, mit der ich in Norge das gleiche Einsatzgebiet wie Du abdecke - Die Schnurfassung ist bei einr 30lbs geflochtener mehr als ausreichend Daher meine ich, dass die neue 8000er oder 10.000 (gleicher Body)vom Fassungsvermögen her ausreichen sollte.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Zanderlui (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

eine frage warum benutzt ihr für die angellei keine multi ????


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Ok, werde die dann auch mal mit in die nähere Auswahl nehmen...#6

Ist ja schon ne echt nette Seite dieser Japan Store, nur wenn ein Garantiefall am Gerät ist, hat man doch echt ein Problem, oder?#c


----------



## nowortg (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Hallo Dirk, 
ich würde Dir eine Penn Slammer 560 empfehlen. Ich benutze sie schon seid einigen Jahren für die schwerere Angelei in Norwegen. Das Getriebe ist bisher einwandfrei, einzig die Wicklung der Schnur ist nicht 100% aber durchaus mehr als erträglich. Preislich dürfte sie bei etwa € 170,-- liegen. Eine E-Spule kostet ca € 50,--. In meinen Augen für die Qualität ein fairer Preis.

Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Nordlicht (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Also ich bin von meinen Zebco Rhinos überzeugt, etwas schwer, dafür aber stabil.
Ich gehe wirklich schlecht mit meinen Rollen um und lege sie nach dem angeln einfach in die Ecke...aber die Rhinos halten und halten und halten und halte und halten....:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> ich würde Dir eine Penn Slammer 560 empfehlen. Ich benutze sie schon seid einigen Jahren für die schwerere Angelei in Norwegen. Das Getriebe ist bisher einwandfrei, einzig die Wicklung der Schnur ist nicht 100% aber durchaus mehr als erträglich. Preislich dürfte sie bei etwa € 170,-- liegen. Eine E-Spule kostet ca € 50,--. In meinen Augen für die Qualität ein fairer Preis.
> 
> Stets Petri Heil
> ...




Oh, die Penn wurde da ja auch empfohlen. Hab ich ganz vergessen mit aufzuführen...#t
Ist natürlich auch ne Alternative!
Nur die Schnurverlegung muss wohl echt nicht sooo dolle sein.|rolleyes

@Andy,

Zebco Rhino hat mir im Angelladen auch schonmal Einer in die Hand gedrückt.
Die Achse ist echt massiv!#6
Aber die gibts doch glaube nur bis zur 50er Größe und da passen dann nur 150m 35er drauf...
Weiß net, was da ein besserer Fisch mit anstellt!|kopfkrat



@Zanderlui,


weil ich mit ner Staionärrolle fischen mag!!!


Weisst du, warum sich ein Hund an den Klöthen leckt?















Weil er es kann!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

@ Martin O.,

diese Japan Seite macht mich ganz wuschig...:q:l:q


----------



## Zanderlui (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

@dirk

alles klar!#6


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Weisst du, warum sich ein Hund an den Klöthen leckt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hau mich weg|muahah:|muahah:|muahah::m


----------



## Nordlicht (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

@ Dirk
Gibts auch grösser sieh mal hier: http://www.yatego.com/fishingshop-hamburg/p,45af824ce248d,45742e03b8d622_3,rhino-st-ti


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Martin O.,
> 
> diese Japan Seite macht mich ganz wuschig...:q:l:q



waaas, Du kennst bass.jp nicht - das ist ne riesen Bildunslücke 
- super Preise 
- spitzen Service in Punkto Beratung 
- extrem kurze Lieferzeiten!!!

alles in allem - TOP#6

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Noch hat es ja bis Anfang nächstes Jahr Zeit, aber ist echt ne Qual aus den obigen Rollen Eine auszuwählen...

Von der Optik her gefällt mir die Accurate am Besten.
Allerdings sieht die Schnurverlegung auf den Bildern so grob aus.
Für's Wallerblinkern ist die aber bestimmt wichtig, will man nicht als Tüddel werfen...

Die Stella sieht bis auf die goldene Kurbel auch sehr gut aus. Allerdings wirkt die irgendwie bis zur 6000er Größe so "schwach" gegenüber der Konkurenz.
Und die 8000er ist dann ja grad nochmal 150g schwerer als die Accurate!|bigeyes Und die ist schon recht schwer!

Die Slammer ist zwar stabil, hat aber auch nicht so ne gute Schnurverlegung, was mir immer Sorgen macht wegen Perücken. Dann ist die schwarz/goldene Optik auch nicht wirklich schön, aber natürlich zweitrangig.

Ja und die Saltiga sieht zwar klasse aus, aber ich hab außer in dem Bericht von K&K noch nie was an Positivem von der gehört!|kopfkrat
Schnurverlegung? Power?


Genauso Grauvell oder Quantum!

 Quantum Minuspunkte gibt schon mal, dass ich mir vor Jahren ne Freilaufrolle von denen gekauft habe und sich beim ersten größeren Karpfen von 8Kg die Achse irgendwie verbogen hat.
Seitdem schleift die Spule und jedes Mal ärgere ich mich über das Shizeteil!


Freu mich also auf jede Meinung von euch, so dass ich mir zu Jahresanfang die am besten geeignetste Rolle hole...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> waaas, Du kennst bass.jp nicht - das ist ne riesen Bildunslücke
> - super Preise
> - spitzen Service in Punkto Beratung
> - extrem kurze Lieferzeiten!!!
> ...




Top Seite, bin da jetzt schon die ganze Zeit am rumschnüssen!!!#6#6

Bisher hab ich mich immer gegen Bestellungen im fernen Ausland gesträubt... Weil Angst wegen Service bzw. Garantie!|uhoh:

Aber bei dem Preisunterschied ist das schon echt verlockend, da zuzuschlagen.:q


----------



## STICHLING (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

na dann schau dir mal das gute stück an 

http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p8670_Fin-Nor-Offshore-85.html


gruss


sven


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Top Seite, bin da jetzt schon die ganze Zeit am rumschnüssen!!!#6#6
> 
> Bisher hab ich mich immer gegen Bestellungen im fernen Ausland gesträubt... Weil Angst wegen Service bzw. Garantie!|uhoh:
> 
> Aber bei dem Preisunterschied ist das schon echt verlockend, da zuzuschlagen.:q



Ich habe dort schon ettliche Male bestellt - was soll ich sagen... ich hatte nicht die geringsten Probleme! Und was die Qualität der Japanrollen (Stella, Branzino, Sephia usw) angeht, brauchen wir auch nicht diskutieren - da sind außer selbstvberschuldeten Missgeschicken keine Probleme zu erwarten. Etwas Pflege sollte man den Rollen aber selbstverständlich zukommen lassen - nach einem Salzwassereinsatz gehört das Spülen mit Süßwasser einfach dazu

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Gibts auch grösser sieh mal hier: http://www.yatego.com/fishingshop-hamburg/p,45af824ce248d,45742e03b8d622_3,rhino-st-ti




Die ST Ti 870 hat ein annehmbares Gewicht und auch ne ordentliche Schnurfassung! Und nen schier unglaublichen Preis!:q


Kommt mir so vor, als hätte die irgend einen versteckten Haken!|kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Kommt mir so vor, als hätte die irgend einen versteckten Haken!|kopfkrat



.... den Du dann möglicherweise beim zweiten oder dritten Einsatz entdeckst|uhoh: was ich keinem wünsche


----------



## BxTZE (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Hab ne Cabo 40 hier und bin begeistert von dem guten Stück, halte sie der Slammer doch ebenbürtig und die Schnurverlegung ist da auch top, geh da zwar noch nicht mit den gewichten ran die du vorhast, aber dafür gibts ja aus der serie noch einige größere Modelle


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich habe dort schon ettliche Male bestellt - was soll ich sagen... ich hatte nicht die geringsten Probleme! Und was die Qualität der Japanrollen (Stella, Branzino, Sephia usw) angeht, brauchen wir auch nicht diskutieren - da sind außer selbstvberschuldeten Missgeschicken keine Probleme zu erwarten. Etwas Pflege sollte man den Rollen aber selbstverständlich zukommen lassen - nach einem Salzwassereinsatz gehört das Spülen mit Süßwasser einfach dazu
> 
> Gruß
> Martin




Ja, das mach ich ja auch immer!
Allerdings kann das auchmal ein/zwei Wochen dauern, bis man wieder dran denkt...#t

Nee, Spass! Mittlerweile spüle ich die eigentlich immer direkt ab, wenn ich wieder im Heimathafen bin!:q

Aber mehr will ich eigentlich nicht dran "rumdoktorn", mangelns Zeit und Lust. Ne Rolle soll und muss funktionieren!
Gut, im Winter, wenn wirklich Zeit und Langeweile, dann kann auch mal Rollenpflege gemacht werden. Ist aber eher die Ausnahme.



Zu Japan!

WickedWalley (Kai) ist ja auch so begeistert von so nem Laden. Und klar, die Qualität der Ware ist unbestritten gut.

Und bei der Saltiga und Stella sind über 150Euro Preisunterschied zu *D*!!!
Da hab ich ja fast die Rute schon raus...


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Moin Dirk! |wavey:


Bis 400g Blei würde ich niemals mehr mit einer Statio fischen!!!

Es sei denn diese hier.

Ne "normale" 4000er-6000er dürftest damit nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit schrotten, weil die Getriebe auf solche Belastungen garnicht ausgelegt sind. Wenn sollte es schon die 8000er Seilwinde sein.

Tip: Hol Dir dafür ne vernünftige Multi!

PS: Du meinst wohl die Grauvell Targa ZF, baugleich mit der BlueArc?
und um die Cabo würde ich einen Bogen machen, die spielt nicht in einer Liga mit sowas wie Stella und Saltiga. Die Slammer verlegt Geflecht nicht so toll.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



BETZE schrieb:


> Hab ne Cabo 40 hier und bin begeistert von dem guten Stück, halte sie der Slammer doch ebenbürtig und die Schnurverlegung ist da auch top, geh da zwar noch nicht mit den gewichten ran die du vorhast, aber dafür gibts ja aus der serie noch einige größere Modelle




Ja, der FrankyD hat die 40er auch und ist begeistert davon.
Ich hab's letztes Mal versäumt, mir die Rolle mal anzugucken!

Die großen Größen davon sind natürlich richtig schwer...|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Dirk! |wavey:
> 
> 
> Bis 400g Blei würde ich niemals mehr mit einer Statio fischen!!!
> ...





Da isser ja, der schmutzige, verschlafene alte Mann!|wavey::q:m

Angeblich sollen Saltiga, Stella und Accurate den Job ganz gut erledigen. 

Geht mir ja auch nicht um das sture Pilken (dafür werde ich mir auch ne Multi und ne passende Rute holen), sondern das Angeln mit großen Gummis und ultraschweren Jigköpfen...

Gummidinger sind halt meine Leidenschaft und die Berichte in der K&K machen mich heiss!


Außerdem will ich die Rolle doch auch zum Welsblinkern einsetzen. Das geht dann mit der Multi nur bedingt...


----------



## BxTZE (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Ja allerdings, die 40er ist auch nicht grade leicht, aber immernoch leichter als eine Slammer entsprechender Größe möchte ich meinen (hab allerdings die daten grade nicht im kopf), eben grade mien subjektiver Eindruck.

Kann auch die Japanrollen empfehlen habe mir da auch schon das ein oder andere Schmuckstück zugelegt, allerdings gibts in Japan keine Garantieansprüche, die kennen da sowas wie Garantie einfach nicht wenn ich nicht irre...
Man bekommt aber wohl ersatzteile und kann seine rollen zum reparieren einschicken, allerdings wird das denn alles ganz schön teuer..
hatte bis dato aber auch noch keine Probleme mit den rollen und habe bis jetzt auch noch von keinen größeren schwierigkeiten gehört von irgendeineer seite...


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Moin Dirk,


dann wünsche ich deinem Handgelenk viel Spass, denn schwer wird die Rolle schon werden!

Und ich glaube nicht, daß man beim Heilbuttangeln die 400g Giant-Jigheads wild durch die Gegend pfeffert. 

Hier nochmal ein Bericht zu der Dogfight.

Das könnte auch was sein (wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt). VanStaal :l


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Die Dogfight ist natürlich wirklich ein Kracher!
Allerdings auch der Preis...|bigeyes

Liegt mit der VanStaal auf einer Ebene.|rolleyes
Die VS sieht schwer gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.

Denke mal, ich werde Accurate, Daiwa und Shimano in die nähere Auswahl nehmen!

Bei ner Multirolle geht doch das Andeln genauso auf das Handgelenk und man ist einfach flexibler mit ner Stationärrolle.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei ner Multirolle geht doch das Andeln genauso auf das Handgelenk und man ist einfach flexibler mit ner Stationärrolle.


 

dafür hat die multi einfach mehr power undne statio für 400gr gewichte ist schon gewagt 
die penn slammer würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, für das einsatzgebiet dann eher die penn spinnfisher (wenns unbedingt ne statio sein muss)


----------



## noworkteam (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Ich werde mal am kommenden Montag meine jungfräuliche Penn Spinfisher 950SSM beim Tiefseefischen vor Dänemark austesten....

und berichten...

Ich bin ja auch schon gespannt...(Blei hänge ich mal 570g bis 850g ran :m)

gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## nowortg (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Hallo nochmal,
will nochmal eine Lanze für die Slammer brechen. Die Schnurverlegung ist nicht top, aber hatte auch noch nie eine Perücke damit gehabt.

Ich will aber noch eine andere Rolle ins Rennen schicken, von Fin Nor gibt es noch die Ahab, ist inzwischen sogar bezahlbar. Ganzmetallrolle, riesige Bremsscheibe, kannst mit ihr eine Scheibe einwerfen und danach weiterangeln.

stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Ich glaube, bei den oben genannten Statios tut sich kraftmässig nix im Vergleich zu ner Multi!

Und 400g wird auch eher das Maximum sein.
Eher werden die Köpfe so im 200g Bereich liegen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

@Dirk:
Hol dir auf keinen Fall die Dogfight! Sonst werd ich nämlich extrem Tackleneidisch. :m

Die VanStaal sieht doch einfach sexy aus!!! :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ich werde mal am kommenden Montag meine jungfräuliche Penn Spinfisher 950SSM beim Tiefseefischen vor Dänemark austesten....
> 
> und berichten...
> 
> ...




Oh, auf den Test bin ich dann mal richtig gespannt!


Wünsch dir digge Fische.:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> @Dirk:
> Hol dir auf keinen Fall die Dogfight! Sonst werd ich nämlich extrem Tackleneidisch. :m
> 
> *Hmm, allein das würde ja schon für die Rolle sprechen...#y*
> ...



Na ja, sexy ist anders...|rolleyes


----------



## Jetblack (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Daiwa Saltiga Z6500EXP und gut ist - ich habe fertig!  

... aber jetzt mal ohne Grinsen im Gesicht. Auch wenn Martin und ich unterschiedliche Geschmäcker haben (was auch gut so ist), zieh ich die Saltiga (der Stella) vor. Die Saltiga hab ich selber, die Stella hab ich nie gefischt, nur begriffelt.

Die Saltiga ist ein Hammer und macht auch die 400 gr locker mit, als "Dogfight" Variante wär mir die aber von der Übersetzung zu hoch (= erhöhter Kraftaufwand).

Die Fin Nor's waren mal "Top of the Line" ..inzwischen werden die aber auch nur noch in China gefertigt, wie die Slammer auch. Alte Fin Nor sind neuwertig fast nicht mehr zu bekommen und kosten mehr als die neuen Modelle.

Die Van Staal käme mir wegen der Optik nicht an die Rute - die find ich einfach hässlich (auch wieder Geschmacksache) ... ausserdem haben sich die drei Stück, die ich in der Hand hatte alle komisch angefühlt. Da war nichts, was man präzise bemängeln könnte - die waren einfach im Lauf "komisch"

Die TwinSpin hab ich nur einmal kurz in den Fingern gehabt - macht einen soliden Eindruck, aber für eine detailliertere Bewertung hat die Zeit nicht gereicht.

Ich bleib bei meiner Saltiga  ...aber das ist natürlich auch mein Bauchgefühl. Dummerweise haben ja nur sehr wenige Nutzer mal die Chance auch nur einen Teil der Rollen mal aktiv beangelt zu haben - weswegen immer die persönliche und z.T. sehr enge Sichtweise die objektive Bewertung trübt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> will nochmal eine Lanze für die Slammer brechen. Die Schnurverlegung ist nicht top, aber hatte auch noch nie eine Perücke damit gehabt.
> 
> Ich will aber noch eine andere Rolle ins Rennen schicken, von Fin Nor gibt es noch die Ahab, ist inzwischen sogar bezahlbar. Ganzmetallrolle, riesige Bremsscheibe, kannst mit ihr eine Scheibe einwerfen und danach weiterangeln.
> ...





Hast du nen Link zu der Fin Nor?
Irgendwie komme ich nicht in Google rein...#c


Aha, jetzt klappts!
Von der Optik her, mit dieser Kurbel erinnert mich das irgendwie an Mitchel. :-((


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Daiwa Saltiga Z6500EXP und gut ist - ich habe fertig!
> 
> ... aber jetzt mal ohne Grinsen im Gesicht. Auch wenn Martin und ich unterschiedliche Geschmäcker haben (was auch gut so ist), zieh ich die Saltiga (der Stella) vor. Die Saltiga hab ich selber, die Stella hab ich nie gefischt, nur begriffelt.
> 
> ...





Das ist doch mal ne Aussage!#6

Danke dafür!:m

Deckt sich schonmal mit dem K&K Test und bringt mich der Saltiga ein Stück näher...
Obwohl die Accurate verlockend winkt!|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Vielleicht kommt für dich noch die Shimano Spheros in Frage. Die ist erschwinglich, sehr robust und lange bewährt.

Uli


----------



## mlkzander (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Ich würde trotz allem zur FinNor OFS 85 oder 95 raten oder zur BigMama.
Super robust, hohe Schnurfassung und nahezu
unkaputtbar und 400gr ist für diese Rolle sicher nicht das Problem
Wenn Du noch etwas Zeit hast, ist die OF95 soagr in Kürze direkt in D 
über Zebco zu bekommen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Tach Uli!

Erst wollte ich ja "nur" die neue TP in 5000er/6000er Größe für mein Zielgebiet. Weisst ja, der andere Trööt...|rolleyes

Davon bin ich aber nu weg, wegen dem Sollbruchstellengetriebe und weil ich was haben will, das mehr als ein paar Jahre grobes Fischen aushält.

Sogar Frauchen hat das OK zu dieser "notwendigen", wenn auch *bissel* teureren Anschaffung gegeben!:q

Hab grad eben mal die Spheros ergoogelt.
Preiswert isse ja, aber hässlich wie die Nacht und hat allen Anschein nach ne Klappkurbel. Sowas scheidet von vorne rein aus!


Also, diese Saltiga sieht schon heiss aus, vor allem in dem neckischem Blau!
Und bei den Japanern gibts die für nen ganz annehmbaren Preis...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Hier mal ein Link dazu:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Spheros-...36162QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


Die Spheros sind lange bewährt, niedrig übersetzt und eben saurobust.

Mit 150 Euro gehst du damit kein Risiko ein.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



mlkzander schrieb:


> Ich würde trotz allem zur FinNor OFS 85 oder 95 raten oder zur BigMama.
> Super robust, hohe Schnurfassung und nahezu
> unkaputtbar und 400gr ist für diese Rolle sicher nicht das Problem
> Wenn Du noch etwas Zeit hast, ist die OF95 soagr in Kürze direkt in D
> über Zebco zu bekommen.




Zeit habe ich noch etwa 240Tage!

Überstürzt wird also nix gekauft...#d

Mal gucken, in welchem Angelladen ich mal die eine oder andere Rolle begrabbeln kann.|rolleyes
Und wo "*DIE*" Rolle dann am günstigsten ist, da werd ich meine Taler hinbringen!:q


----------



## Chrizzi (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Bein Speedjiggen haben die doch auch so fette Spinnrollen dran. Da fängt dass dann mit einer 10.000er Stella an. Ob ich nun ein 250-400g Pilker so durchs Wasser reiße oder normal Pilke. Demnach sollte eine 10.000er Stella das schon mitmachen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link dazu:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Spheros-...36162QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> ...




Angucken werd ich mir die auf jeden Fall auch mal!
Mein Shimano Dealer hat so eine glaube noch in seinen Beständen... 

Und 150 Hühner ist natürlich ein wirklich annehmbarer Preis!:q









*Auf jeden Fall schonmal Danke für all die guten Antworten!!!:m*


----------



## Jetblack (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



> Also, diese Saltiga sieht schon heiss aus, vor allem in dem neckischem Blau!



Ich hab meine grad mal rausgeholt und ein wenig draufgesabbert 

Rein geometrisch hat die Rolle eine Kraftübertragung von min. 1,84 - soll heissen, um 1 kg hochzukurbeln musst Du 1,84 kg auf dem Knauf aufbringen.
(Verluste durch Reibung sind hierbei nicht berücksichtigt.) Der Wert liegt unter dem von vielen Multis.

Der max. Schnureinzug der Saltiga Z Expedition liegt bei 98cm/KU und ist somit ziemlich floot (hier liegen viele Multis deutlich drunter)

Erreicht werden diese Werte Dank des 85mm langen effektiven Kurbelarms.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bein Speedjiggen haben die doch auch so fette Spinnrollen dran.



Wo???

Das wird zu 99% mit Multis gefischt. :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

@Jetblack,


Hochkurbelkraft ist in meinen Ärmchen vorhanden!

An was für ner Rute fischst du denn das gute Stück?


Mir schwebt da die ABU Suverän Pro Boat in 2,4m vor. (seltsam geschrieben, aber scheinbar richtige Bezeichnung)


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link dazu:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Spheros-...36162QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> ...


 

Bei meiner Spheros 14000 war nach wenigen Einsätzen die
Rücklaufsperre platt.#q#q#q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wo???
> 
> Das wird zu 99% mit Multis gefischt. :g



In Asien z.B. beim Thuna-fishing gugst Du hier oder da hier sogar als Video


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bei meiner Spheros 14000 war nach wenigen Einsätzen die
> Rücklaufsperre platt.#q#q#q
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:




Und genau sowas will ich nicht haben!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wo???
> 
> Das wird zu 99% mit Multis gefischt. :g



Martin hat zwar schon ein paar Quellen gezeigt, aber eins hab ich auch noch: hier ist die Stella zu sehen, leider finde ich nichtmehr das Video mit dem original Ton, die Bremse hört sich zu geil an.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wo???
> 
> Das wird zu 99% mit Multis gefischt. :g


 
Das hör ich auch zum ersten mal, keine Frage funzt bestimmt, aber normalerweise wird mit schnellen Stationären
ge-Speedjigt #c


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In Asien z.B. beim Thuna-fishing gugst Du hier oder da hier sogar als Video



Hab da schon einige Videos drüber gesehen, das sind die ersten wo ich überhaupt ne Stationärrolle sehe.

Aber so ganz unbeliebt wie von mir angenommen sind Statios dabei ja wirklich nicht.

Abe immerhin:


> Some jiggers prefer overhead (multiplier or conventional) over spinning reels.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Martin hat zwar schon ein paar Quellen gezeigt, aber eins hab ich auch noch: hier ist die Stella zu sehen, leider finde ich nichtmehr das Video mit dem original Ton, die Bremse hört sich zu geil an.


 
Danke für den Link  ...alt, aber immer gerne wieder #6


----------



## Jetblack (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

@wickedwalleye .... sorry, aber die beim Speedjiggen komme sehr viel Stationäre zu Einsatz! 

@MFT-Dirk ... wenn ich die einsetze, dann entweder auf einem Eigenbau auf Basis eines Jigging Master 500 Blanks oder auf einer Cape Fear Man o War 2550 oder Cape Fear Blue Water 2030. Die Cape Fears sind beide suboptimal, weil die z.Zt. noch eine Beringung für Multis draufhaben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Ahhhh, jetzt muss ich noch bis halb sechs warten, bis ich mir die Videos angucken kann...#q

Bewegte Bilder will mein Firmenrechner nicht!#t


----------



## Chrizzi (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Danke für den Link  ...alt, aber immer gerne wieder #6




Ja der ist wirklich alt aber echt klasse. Wenn jemand das Video mit dem original Sound der Stella hat, bitte posten - das ist mal endgeil.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @wickedwalleye .... sorry, aber die beim Speedjiggen komme sehr viel Stationäre zu Einsatz!



Ok, habe einem Irrtum aufgesessen, sorry dafür. :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ahhhh, jetzt muss ich noch bis halb sechs warten, bis ich mir die Videos angucken kann...#q


 
..glaub mir dat warten lohnt  zieh Dir den mal rein, erst kribbelts nur in den Fingern, danach willst Du nichts anderes mehr :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @MFT-Dirk ... wenn ich die einsetze, dann entweder auf einem Eigenbau auf Basis eines Jigging Master 500 Blanks oder auf einer Cape Fear Man o War 2550 oder Cape Fear Blue Water 2030. Die Cape Fears sind beide suboptimal, weil die z.Zt. noch eine Beringung für Multis draufhaben.



Ich denk mal, fürs Erste wird mir die ABU langen. 

Aber ein paar Sommer später werde ich mir dafür auch nen Blank aufbauen lassen...|rolleyes


----------



## serviola (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Vorfreude ist die beste Freude! 

Ich kenne sowohl die Stellas 6k, 10k + 20 k FA aus Eigenbestand, als auch die Saltiga Z 6500 welche in unserem Boot stets dabei ist. 

Einsatzgebiet, heavy Jigging, Grundangeln mit bis zu 600 gr. und Tuna Poppern. Das Ganze nicht nur zur Urlaubszeit, sondern rund ums Jahr.

Ich hatte mich damals für die Stellas entschieden, weil der Service hier über Madrid zum Besten gehört. Bei Daiwa Spanien kannst du warten bis es zweimal Weihnachten war.

Beide Rollen schenken sich im Vergleich zueinander wenig, die Shimanos laufen eine Spur seidiger, die Schnurverlegung bei Geflochtener mag einen winzigen Tick präziser sein.

Auch ist das gefühlte Gewicht bei der Saltiga etwas höher. Beide Herstelller bringen ein vorzügliches Gerät auf den Markt. Ich würde da wirklich nur unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Aftersales entscheiden. Was für dich als Japankäufer fast nebensächlich sein dürfte.

Die neuen Stellas kenne ich als 3000 + 4000 FD  vom ausgiebigen Spinfischen. Wenn sich diese Qulität auf die neuen Stellas (Nachfoler der FA) in diesem Maße überträgt, dann lohnt sich das Upgrade, aber mit einer günstig erstanden FA geht ebenso 100 %ig nichts daneben.

Was den Rest deiner Vergleiche anbelangt, so sind das teilweise Apfel / Birnenvergleiche. Bei den beiden vorgenannten Firmen kaufst du Millionfach bewährtes ein, zumindest in dieser Preisklasse! 

Über die Exoten von VS, Accu etc... findest du in den amerikansichen Foren seitenlange Verisse. Ich hatte die beiden Kanditaten ebenso schon in der Hand und kann mich da Nick's (Jetblack) Meinung nur anschliessen. Spar dir das Geld, das sind Vitrinenfischer.

@wickedwalley, Das Verhältnis von Stationär zu Multis die beim Japanes Jiggingstyle benutzt werden dürfte so in etwa 95:5 betragen. Es sei denn du zählst Norgeangeln mit Pilkern auch dazu. Das aber ist dann ein anderes Thema.


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



serviola schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist die beste Freude!
> 
> Ich kenne sowohl die Stellas 6k, 10k + 20 k FA aus Eigenbestand, als auch die Saltiga Z 6500 welche in unserem Boot stets dabei ist.
> 
> ...




Das ist doch mal ein Statement von vorderster Front - DANKE#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



serviola schrieb:


> @wickedwalley, Das Verhältnis von Stationär zu Multis die beim Japanes Jiggingstyle benutzt werden dürfte so in etwa 95:5 betragen. Es sei denn du zählst Norgeangeln mit Pilkern auch dazu. Das aber ist dann ein anderes Thema.



Verstehe bloss den Grund nicht so ganz.

Erstmall wird der Speedjig ja sowieso gerade heruntergelassen, dann die meist höhere Übersetzung und der hohe Schnureinzug von Multis, die größere Kraft - eigentl. spricht alles für den Einsatz einer Multi.


----------



## serviola (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Der Grund dürfte die nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr der Perückenbildung sein. 
Beim Speedigging holst du Schnur im unbelasten zustand, also in dem Augenblick, wo du die Rute nach unten senkst und der Jigg wieder absinkt, ein. 
Bei einer Multi ist das der Moment, wo sich lose, weiche Schlaufen bilden können. Hast du dann einen Drill, gräbt sich die Geflochtene ein.

Ich habe das mehr als einmal erlebt, und ich bin Multilieberhaber!

Aber vieleicht kann Nick noch was dazu sagen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Wieder ein Punkt für die Saltiga!


Danke @ serviola! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wieder ein Punkt für die Saltiga!
> 
> 
> Danke @ serviola! :m



Wo willst du denn Thunas jagen, Dirk? |kopfkrat

Ok, ok, soll ja auch auf Köhler funzen, jedenfalls wenn man dem Marketing glauben darf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Grauvell (weiss leider nicht mehr, wie die weiter heisst...)



Dirk meinst Du die oder die?
http://www.grauvell.com/eng/pdfs/32041100.pdf
http://www.grauvell.com/eng/pdfs/3204010.pdf
http://www.grauvell.com/eng/pdfs/320302.pdf

Die kennt man auch unter anderem Namen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn Thunas jagen, Dirk? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ok, ok, soll ja auch auf Köhler funzen, jedenfalls wenn man dem Marketing glauben darf.




Ich will die ja nicht für Thunas, sondern als wüste Allzweckwaffe für Dickräuberschiffe!


Obwohl, Thunas|kopfkrat|rolleyes|supergri!!! Das hätte auch was...


----------



## serviola (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Die sind doch jetzt schon in der Nordsee angekommen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dirk meinst Du die oder die?



Ich sprech mal für Dirk:

Er meint die ohne Plastik und ohne W/S. Das wäre dann die Targa ZF, richtig?

Das hoffe ich jedenfalls. |supergri


----------



## serviola (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Nick, tu ihm das nicht an!
Die hat erst am vorletzten Samstag der Bootsnachbar beim BFT Spinnfsichen abgeraucht. Die war NEU und keine 48 Stunden zuvor im Laden abgeholt. 
Die hat er sich statt einer Stella 10 k aufschwatzen lassen, weil die FA nicht mehr verfügbar ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Er meint die ohne Plastik und ohne W/S. Das wäre dann die Targa ZF, richtig?


Ich könnte auch nur die Bauart der Grauvell Targa ZF empfehlen, in dem Falle die 3500, was einer Ryobi Applause 8000 oder Spro BlueArc 7550 entspricht, 240m 0.40mm ist nicht gerade wenig. Und die Rollen haben ein Thuna-Getriebe, das könnte man auch in eine Treckerwelle einbauen. :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dirk meinst Du die oder die?
> http://www.grauvell.com/eng/pdfs/32041100.pdf
> http://www.grauvell.com/eng/pdfs/3204010.pdf
> http://www.grauvell.com/eng/pdfs/320302.pdf
> ...




Hallo Det,

ich glaube die Targa war's. Ist in der neuen Kutter&Küste drin und wird da als gut&günstig Alternative beschrieben...
Wenn ich mir deine pdf anschaue, dann fällt mir als Erstes die Scheizz Klappkurbel ins Auge!

Wenn dann nur mit der wohl optional erhältlichen Schraubkurbel!

Aber jetzt sag schon den anderen Name!

Lass mich raten: 

Brechmittel
Hässliches goldenes Ding
Haufen Schrott
Ersatzrolle der Ersatzrolle
.
.
.
.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ich glaube die Targa war's. Ist in der neuen Kutter&Küste drin und wird da als gut&günstig Alternative beschrieben...
> Wenn ich mir deine pdf anschaue, dann fällt mir als Erstes die Scheizz Klappkurbel ins Auge!
> 
> Wenn dann nur mit der wohl optional erhältlichen Schraubkurbel!


Dann nimm die Spro 7550 oder 7500 (je nach Schnurfassungswunsch) mit der affengeilen Alukurbel und Big-T-Griff, und dabei ist die Kurbel auch noch besonders lang! 
Damit kurbel ich so manche Multi in Grund+Boden! 

Auf dem Pamphlet für die Targa ZF ist übrigens rechts so eine Alu-Kurbel drauf, Alutex Power für die Rolle, 18 EUR.
Bei der Spro ist die gleich dabei, mit Kunststoffknauf Big-T-Griff.



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber jetzt sag schon den anderen Name!


Steht oben schon. (71)


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallo Det,
> 
> ich glaube die Targa war's. Ist in der neuen Kutter&Küste drin und wird da als gut&günstig Alternative beschrieben...
> Wenn ich mir deine pdf anschaue, dann fällt mir als Erstes die Scheizz Klappkurbel ins Auge!
> ...



Da fragste bei der Gummitanke freundlich nach ner 750/755er BlueArc-Kurbel, die is schick, die is gefräst - alles super. Kost viell. 5 Euro oder so.




> Aber jetzt sag schon den anderen Name!
> 
> Lass mich raten:
> 
> ...


Hat er doch schon gesagt: A R C !!!

Wobei "Bastlerrolle" oder "hässliches rotes Ding" auch passen würde. |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



serviola schrieb:


> Die sind doch jetzt schon in der Nordsee angekommen.




Das war glaube so'n oller verwirrter Schwertfisch!|rolleyes


Aber sowas würd ich notfalls auch nehmen...


----------



## Jetblack (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

@serviola 





> Nick, tu ihm das nicht an!



WAS ? ich hab doch gar nix gesagt !!!!

Richtig ist, das Multis beim Aufwickeln der Schnur mit wenig Spannung (wie beim Absenken der Rutenspitze bei den schnellen Jigbewegungen) eine lose Schnurwicklung haben (wie Stationäre ohne Last auch) - das kann im Drill verheerende Auswirkungen haben. Ich denke, der hauptsächliche Grund für die Bevorzugung von Stationären beim Speedjigging besteht darin, dass die Schnur von der Rolle verlegt wird. Bei einer derart aktiven Angelei/schnellen scheidet eine gute Verlegung von Hand auf einer Multi wohl nahezu aus. Evtl. schaffen das einige Cracks ... ich nicht. Hier übernimmt halt die Mechanik der Stationären die Verlegung - und die gekreuzten Wicklungen reduzieren auch die Gefahr des einschneidens im Drill. Man muss halt wieder wissen, was man mit dem Gerät machen will - alles hat (s)einen optimalen Einsatzbereich!


----------



## Franky D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

hi dirk also ich kann dir die Quantum Cao empfehlen weist du ja fische ich selber
oder ansonsten halt dir üblichen verdächtigen 
Stella
Satltica
oder was auch noch möglichkeiten wären
die penn Spinfisher
oder die Daiwa Dogfight


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

#h Multi will ich ja auch gar nicht! #h


@Det,

ich werde auch mal die Spro's begrabbeln. 

Wobei ich allerdings nicht glaube, dass die an Haltbarkeit gegen Saltiga oder Stella ankommen...

So ein krasser Preisunterschied ist garantiert nicht nur der Name!


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

@Dirk: Vorallem ist die nix für Rollenpflege-Unwillige. |supergri

Da kommt ja die erste Wartung meist schon vor der Benutzung!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> @Dirk: Vorallem ist die nix für Rollenpflege-Unwillige. |supergri




Äääähhhhm!;+

Versteh ich nicht...
|bigeyesWie meinst'n das jetzt?|kopfkrat


|sagnix


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wobei ich allerdings nicht glaube, dass die an Haltbarkeit gegen Saltiga oder Stella ankommen...
> 
> So ein krasser Preisunterschied ist garantiert nicht nur der Name!


Praxisaussage, die ich nur wiedergeben kann, von einem guten Händler (near H), der definitiv von der Rolle auf dem Meer in Norge überzeugt ist, davon 250 verkauft und "laufen" hat (Stand Okt.2007), einziger Ausfall bisher das Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager bei den ersten Testrollen ohne Pflege. Von der Zugstabilität billige ich nach eigenen Tests der Rolle 15kg zu, auch beim Kurbeln, das würde z.B. selbst die VHF -150g einfach zerstören beim kurbeln gegen den Widerstand. Probier das "Röllchen" einfach mal aus! :m

Was wirklich vom Material her ein anderer Schnack sind, wäre nur die Accurate oder eben die Multis von Nick, das ist nochmal was edleres von der Verarbeitung her.
Aber ob ne Penn oder Daiwa oder Shimano (mit WS #q) oder ne Ryobi? |kopfkrat #c
Bei dem Preisunterschied dieser Massenware fällt es eigentlich sehr leicht. |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> @Dirk: Vorallem ist die nix für Rollenpflege-Unwillige. |supergri
> 
> Da kommt ja die erste Wartung meist schon vor der Benutzung!


Das kommt drauf an: Meine beiden 7500er BlueArcs habe ich bei ebay für je gerade einen 50er ersteigert, und - die waren schlecht geschmiert, ein weiteres Beispiel für ebay-Rollenentsorgung. War mir bei dem Preis schon recht, wußte ich ja sozusagen vorher.

Wenn man aber einen gescheiten Händler hat und die Rolle begrabbeln kann, oder der sogar nur gute in seinem Regal hat #6 (ich kenne sowas ), dann sollte man keine Probleme mit der Antrittsschmierung haben. 

Wer sein Salzwassergerät nur gar nicht pflegen will, der wird mit keiner Rolle lange Freude haben, da braucht nur manches ungünstig (ordentlich Wellen, überschwappen, wechselwarme Witterung, ohne abspülen u. ablüften feucht rumstehen) zusammenzutreffen, und es gammelt eben doch ratz-fatz, egal was wer verspricht. Und dann ist ein schnelles Verscheiden  auch tragischer mit einer 500 - 1000 EUR Rolle als mit einer für 80 EUR.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Wir hatten hier doch vorn paar Wochen erst Bilder von der Branzino, die es in tropischen Gefilden geschrottet hat.
Dann lieber auf einem Trip 2 Arcs oder Penns killen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an: Meine beiden 7500er BlueArcs habe ich bei ebay für je gerade einen 50er ersteigert, und - die waren schlecht geschmiert, ein weiteres Beispiel für ebay-Rollenentsorgung. War mir bei dem Preis schon recht, wußte ich ja sozusagen vorher.
> 
> Wenn man aber einen gescheiten Händler hat und die Rolle begrabbeln kann, oder der sogar nur gute in seinem Regal hat #6 (ich kenne sowas ), dann sollte man keine Probleme mit der Antrittsschmierung haben.
> 
> Wer sein Salzwassergerät nur gar nicht pflegen will, der wird mit keiner Rolle lange Freude haben, da braucht nur manches ungünstig (ordentlich Wellen, überschwappen, wechselwarme Witterung, ohne abspülen u. ablüften feucht rumstehen) zusammenzutreffen, und es gammelt eben doch ratz-fatz, egal was wer verspricht. Und dann ist ein schnelles Verscheiden  auch tragischer mit einer 500 - 1000 EUR Rolle als mit einer für 80 EUR.





Na ja, ganz so drastisch isses ja nicht mit meiner Rollennichtpflege...

Bisher hab ich die immer nach dem Salzwasseraufenthalt mit lauwarmen Süsswasser gespült. Nur manchmal halt erst zwei Wochen später!|rolleyes#t|rolleyes Einfach im Rucksack vergessen!

Nur ans schmieren hab ich mich noch nicht sooo rangetraut bzw. noch nicht soviel Zeit genommen.
Bei den Shimanos ist das ja einfach, komische Schraube an der Seite auf, Rollenfett/Öl rein und gut ist. Bei den anderen Rollen hab ich schon wieder das Problem des Aufschraubenmüssens!

Werde mir aber im Winter mal die Zeit für die Rollenpflege nehmen!

Und ich gelobe auch Besserung! Nach dem letzten Tripp auf die Ostsee hab ich (na ja, meine von mir beauftragte Frau) die Rollen direkt am Tag danach gespült!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Ach, bevor ich's wieder veralzheimer!


Die *Grauvell* Rolle hat die Bezeichnung *Vulcano*...

Hat mir vorhin ein netter Boardie geflüstert, gelle Angler1996!:m


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

wenns denn weiter hilft
Gruß A.


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Martin hat zwar schon ein paar Quellen gezeigt, aber eins hab ich auch noch: hier ist die Stella zu sehen, leider finde ich nichtmehr das Video mit dem original Ton, die Bremse hört sich zu geil an.



Meinst Du diesen geilen Ton:vik::vik: deswegen liebe ich meine 10.000er:q:q


----------



## Jetblack (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Martin, die is kaputt 

Blöderweise liegt der Ton vermutlich nicht an der Rolle sondern an den viel zu kleinen Fischen, die wir fangen ....


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Bei einem gut 40 pfündigem Dorsch im Mittelwasser hört sie sich ähnlich geil an:m


----------



## serviola (16. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Meinst Du diesen geilen Ton:vik::vik: deswegen liebe ich meine 10.000er:q:q


 

Oh ja genau diesen. Als ich den zum ersten Mal so gehört hatte und die Flumseln von der Braided staubten, hatte ich richtig Schiss, dass das Zeugs gleich fatzt.|uhoh:

Ist ein nettes Video und ich hab königlich geschmunzelt.
So muss dat sein!! Und wehe nicht anders

Übrigens das mit den Thunen in der Nordsee hatte ich erst letzte Woche in St. Peter aus verlässlicher Quelle aufgeschnappt. 
Ich meinte nicht eueren ausgeleierten Ostseeswordie, aber der ist auch nett.

Nick, habe dich natürlich mit Detlef verwechselt.

Noch so am Rande, es gibt Rollen die brauchen viel Pflege, und solche die ausser warm abspülen kaum was brauchen. Die Preisklasse ist da leider damit verknüpft. Ich habe mit dem preislichen Mittelfeld der Shimanos wenig gute Erfahrungen machen können. Meinen Mitanglern geht es aber mit Daiwa und Co. bei ähnlichen Geizattacken auch nicht besser. 
Ich persönlich habe mehr Spass dran, wenn eine Anschaffung sich nachträglich als guter Kauf und nicht als aufwendiger Fehlkauf erweist.  Ist mir dann übrigens völlig Schnuppe, ob ich 50 oder 500 € in den Sand gesetzt habe. Ich gehe nähmlich lieber einen Tag auf s Meer statt mit Herstellern zu diskutieren.

Sicher ist die Entscheidung eine Frage des Geldbeutels, wenn der Preis aber nicht die alles entscheidende Frage ist, weshalb dann faule Kompromisse riskieren? #c
TL


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Moin Dirk,
hast du schon mal die Daiwa Capricorn 4500 Jig&Pilk in der Hand gehabt?
Ich fische die Rolle gute drei Jahre und die hat außer warmes Wasser und ein wenig Öl am Schnurlaufröllchen  noch keine weitere Pflege verlang.

Die ist bei mir im Dauereinsatzt,ob Ostsee,Nordsee,Norwegen,Skagerak oder Elbe.Ich kenne auch jemanden der damit zweimal Pro Jahr zum Welsfischen an den Po fährt,und der hat alle seine Spinnruten mit dieser Rolle ausgerüstet.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Moinsen Peter!#h

Ja, die Capricorn kenne ich. Wollte mir die erst holen, bevor mir die Twinpower über den Weg gelaufen ist...

Hab auch schonmal nach der gegoogelt und dabei ein gewisses Angelcenter Vögler (allein der Name hat schon irgendwas|rolleyes) gefunden. Die haben die Capricorn im Angebot.


Da hab ich dann allerdings auch weiter runtergescrollt und die Saltiga (zwar "nur" als Z-Version) für nen echt netten Preis gefunden.
Bei den etwas gröberen Rollen find ich supergut, dass die halt keinen oberanfälligen Rücklaufsperrenhebelkrimskrams haben!
Sowas hab ich noch nie gebraucht und werds auch nie brauchen. 

Ich glaube, ich werde mir die Saltiga gönnen!


Danke trotzdem schon mal an alle, die hier soooo schnell und mit echt guten Statements geantwortet haben!#6#6#6












Ach und noch was...


Wir hätten noch Plätze frei bei der oberaffengeilen MFT Abschlusstour nach Dänemark!
Wenn ihr Zeit und Lust habt, dann meldet euch im dazugehörigen Trööt.:m


----------



## serviola (17. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Moin Dirk,
Saltiga: gute Entscheidung!

Weisst du zufällig, was bei der Twin Power FB für ein Material bei den Getrieben verbaut ist?

Hatte auf meiner 5000 FB, Balzer MX 9 Spin WG 45 gr. dieses Frühjahr durch Zufall einen 15 KG BFT drauf. Hat zwar gut 3 Stunden gedauert und war mehr als grenzwertig, aber das Material hat es prima überstanden. 

Man kann sich nur wundern, was gutes Zeugs inzwischen aushält.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*



serviola schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> Saltiga: gute Entscheidung!
> 
> Weisst du zufällig, was bei der Twin Power FB für ein Material bei den Getrieben verbaut ist?
> ...




Die Twin Power hat ein Messing Getriebe soweit ich weiss. Zumindest die 4000er!

Ich bin ja mit Meiner auch so zufrieden und wollte mir ja auch erst die Neue in 5000 oder 6000er Größe für die großen Fische zulegen. Bis dann Gerüchte um ein Zinkgussgetriebe|bigeyes die Runde machten!
Da hab ich dann so bissel Angst|scardie: und dann noch durch Zufall die neue K&K in die Hände bekommen...

Und als dann meine Frau noch gesagt hat, dass so ne gute Rolle eine wirklich notwendige Anschaffung ist, da hab ich natürlich glänzende Augen bekommen!:k


----------



## serviola (17. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Hallo Dirk,

ich habe eine alte MX 9 Spin in 145 gr. Als ich morgens in aller Hektik die Ruten ins Futteral gesteckt hatte, sah ich nur TP 5000 und sowas wie 145 gr. Auf dem Wasser zusammen gesteckt und beim ersten Wurf auch gleich gehakt. Die Überaschung war dann groß als der Stecken sich ins Meer verneigte und ich 45 gr Wg zu sehen bekam. 

Da wuchs der Ehrgeiz das Ganze dennoch positiv zu Ende zu bringen.

BFT flüchten beim Spinnfischen erstmal 100 m horizontal weg. Wenn du sie dann wieder in sichtnähe zum Boot hast, gehen sie meist sofort auf Tiefe. Ich hatte das Echo auf knapp 200 m Tiefe auf dem Bildschirm. Wichtig ist, dass du den Fisch ständig beschäftigst, denn die haben unglaublich viel Power und spielen das Gnadenlos aus. 
Von da unten an brauchst du eine Eselsgeduld bis du ihn wieder oben hast. Die letzte Stunde verbachte er auf 30 m Tiefe damit, mich im Kreis tanzen zu lassen.

Ich fische sehr gerne alleine vom kleinen Boot aus, dennoch hatte ich ein paar Fotos vom Drill machen können. PM wenn Interesse.

Noch zurück zur TP, die 5000 FB hat ja die Einschraubkurbel und unterscheidet sich vom Gefühl her sehr positiv zur 4000 FB abwärts. Es ist die einzge Shimano unter der Stella, welche mich wirklich überzeugen konnte.
Shimanos mit Zinkgussgetriebe wie die Symetre FI 2500 habe ich innerhalb von 15 Monaten dreimal ins Krankenhaus geschickt. Die Madrider schicken mir das Ding dann jedesmal mit einem komplett neuen Innenleben zurück (innerhalb von 4 Tagen!!). Das fühlt sich dann wieder wie Neu an, aber ich glaube dass ich die in Kürze wieder zugrunde gesponnen habe. Ich haue damit gerne 4 cm Gummis mit 3-5 gr Jigköpfen raus, was offensichtlich zuviel des Guten ist. Wofür sind diese Rollen dann gemacht?

Nun habe ich mir die Stella FD 3000 zugelegt, und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Schauen wir Mal, ob das in einem Jahr auch noch so ist.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Starke Meeresstationärrolle*

Mann, das hat sich sehr sehr interessant gelesen!

Hab beim ersten Abschnitt dreimal auf meine Tastatur gesabbert!!!:q

Ich will die Fotos und noch viel lieber so nen Fisch selbst drillen.
Hört sich nämlich nach ner netten Aufgabe für die Sea Spin an!


----------

